# Enicar Sherpa Jet



## lindseyd (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi,

I'm new here so i apologise if this is the incorrect place for such a post(for some reason it won't allow me to post in the wanted thread).

I'm looking for any information about the afore mentioned watch. More specifically i would like to find someone who wants to sell one or be directed to the best place to find. I'm not sure of the exact year but i think the ones i like are from the late 70's??

Cheers.


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Can't help with the search but you can't post in any of the sales sections until you have reached 50 posts as outlined in rules & guidelines above good luck with the hunt and welcome to :rltb:


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi Linseyd and firstly welcome to the forum.

The Enicar Sherpa range of watches are highly prized amongst watch collectors.

You may already know the coloured GMT jet version in your picture is a rare watch and to find one in good condition would either take an inordinate amount of time or money.

They do turn up on the well known auction site and a quick search lists a black and white one.

Like Handlehall said the forum has a policy which requires you to have at least 50 posts prior to trading with other forum members.

So if you wish to post your request formally in the wanted section, hang out for a while, it's a friendly place and it doesn't take long to get to the magic no.

Regards steve


----------



## lindseyd (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks very much for your help.



stevieb said:


> Hi Linseyd and firstly welcome to the forum.
> 
> The Enicar Sherpa range of watches are highly prized amongst watch collectors.
> 
> ...


----------



## lindseyd (Dec 7, 2010)

How much would one expect to pay for these do you think? I mean, i would prefer the coloured version but the black and white would be fine also. I was thinking around $1500(USD)...would that be in the ball-park ?


----------

